# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Color de vuestras Bicycle

## RNST

Pues eso, el dorso de las bicycle, de que color os gusta más??

Parece una tontería pero.... no sé.... es interesante saber los gustos del personal...

Saludos!!

----------


## Shargon

falta el verde...

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Y el negro...

----------


## ign

¡Y las Black Tiger! Jajajajajajajaja.
A mí me da un poco igual, suelo alternar entre el rojo y el azul, cada vez unas.
El rojo me resulta vistoso y chillón, mientras q el azul es más elegante y tranquilo...
Lo mejor es probar todas, a ver cuándo me hago con unas negras o verdes, jejeje...

----------


## Shargon

y el blanco.. jejeje

----------


## RNST

y las invisibles pero bueno.... jejeje... era algo básico....    

He puestolas más comunes, y seguro, las que todos podemos tener por primera vez... no¿?

----------


## GOMAMAN

EL AZUL SIN DUDA. Y SI ESTOY EN LA DISCOTECA LAS BLACK TIGER SUPER RELUCIENTES

----------


## Goreneko

pues no entiendo mi mania con las rojas... jejeje
y para la discoteca, las ghost!! (son mis niñas bonitas!)

----------


## si66

Aca en argentina no llegaron todavia, QUIERO LAS GHOST!!!!!!!! :(  :(

----------


## themagician

¿Por qué se da por supuesto que todo el mundo tiene bicycle?

----------


## RNST

Yo no lo he dado por supuesto.... pero a los que las tengan, que respondan.... ¿no?

Saluts... 

Pd: Pa mi las azules....

----------


## joaquin

> Aca en argentina no llegaron todavia, QUIERO LAS GHOST!!!!!!!! :(  :(


Las ghost llegaron hace varios días a Argentina:
http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ls&itemId=2377

----------


## Samuel magic

> Aca en argentina no llegaron todavia, QUIERO LAS GHOST!!!!!!!! :(  :(


En bazar de magia ví que llegaron las ghost, echale una miradita están como a 10 dolares.

 :Wink:

----------


## themagician

> Yo no lo he dado por supuesto.... pero a los que las tengan, que respondan.... ¿no?
> 
> Saluts... 
> 
> Pd: Pa mi las azules....


Vale, vale, es verdad. Además las bicycle tienen muchos colores que otras barajas no tienen.

----------


## pachini

Pues yo me quedo con las azules, aunque le estoy empezando a coger el gustillo a las  _verdes ......._ 

 :mrgreen:

----------


## si66

Si ya las tengo, y son una bellzeza.

----------


## makandrw

Yo uso las azules (ante las rojas) pero esas tiger me gustaria verlas...

----------


## 2 de trebol

holas yo siempre he usado rojas, por que etengo las tricadas en rojo tambien..jejej pero no savia que huviera en verde tienen que ser muy bonitas a ver si mi proximo mazo es verde.... quien sabe jejeje

saludos magos!

----------


## Carles

Yo igual que "dosdetrebol" uso siempre azules solo por el echo que todas las cartas trucadas, barajas trucadas, cartas repetidas, etc.. son azules, entonces siempre uso azules, y luego tengo un amigo que siempre usa rojas, entonces pa no confundirse.

PD:Cuando me compré el "Presto Printo" me tuve que comprar un mazo rojo(pero vale la pena  :Smile1:  )
Saludos...

----------


## 7o7yus

Yo me quedo mas con las azules pero a las de colores pasteles no las dejaria de lado.- 8-)

----------


## magic-carlos

Las azules sin duda. El rojo me resulta muy chillón (lo uso para cambios de color, etc... pero trabajo con azules). El verde o negro tampoco estaría mal.

Salu2

----------


## -= Johny =-

Yo me he comprado 3 bicycle, 2 azules y 1 roja, la verdad me gustan todas, tanto azules, rojas, negras, verdes, ya me ire comprando mas jajaja voy a hacer una coleccion   :Smile1:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Con dos páginas de hilo me sorprende que nadie haya dado la respuesta que voy a dar yo.

¿Que color prefieres para tus bicycles? Pues depende...  :Wink:  

Me explico. Si actuo en mesa, depende del color del tapete. Los tapetes que suelo utilizar son negros o azules por lo que en esos casos llevo siempre bicycles rojas, porque destacan más. Considero la mesa como un escenario donde las cartas son las que actuan y es importante que destaquen. Por eso, cuando tengo un tapete oscuro nunca utilizo las azules. Y lo de considerar el tapete como un escenario no sólo lo hago para el color de las cartas, también para la construcción del juego, la trama y el desenlace. El tapete tiene zonas oscuras y zonas claras... pero bueno, no sigo que me voy de tema.

Si actuo de pie, la elección del color de las cartas la determina la ropa que llevo puesta. Si voy de oscuro, sin dudarlo las rojas y si voy de colores claros cogo las azules. Ya es una costumbre siempre que salgo de casa. 

-A ver, que me pega hoy con la ropa.. ummm... sí, las rojas, ¡al bolsillo! 
-Cariño, ¿crees que estas cartas me pegan con la camisa?
-Jo, quiero estrenar las Bicycle verdes pero no encuentra nada que combine...
-¿Has visto a Xavi? Tú te crees que llevar las bicycle azules con esa camisa... ¡Que valor!

Y cosas así...

Para practicar, casi siempre azules, porque es un color más relajante que el azul (tonterias mias).

Un abrazo.

----------


## cor3

yo tengo una mania a las rojas pienso que se destiñen y el dorso mancha las cartas asi que me yo voto las AZULES!.

nota: pero igual las compro todas jijijiji !

----------


## BITTOR

A partir de ahora Xavi-Z te nombramos asesor de imagen del foro, estas echo un metrosexuarl de la cartomagia tio   :Lol:  ; ahora en serio, la verdad es que tienes razon y al final dara igual que color prefieras porque usaras el mas adecuado a la situacion. Yo empece con azules pero ahora estoy enamorado de las rojas y no las cambio por nada; aunque suelo alternar colores. Las rojas son mas llamativas, las azules las veo muy apagadas. Un saludo amiguetes.  :Wink:

----------


## -= Johny =-

Se me olvido comentar q tambien tengo las tiger y son preciosas, aunq quiero hacerme con todas!! jajaja, cuando vuelva a ahorrar hare otro pedido y seguire mi coleccion de barajas a color...
Tambien estoy deacuerdo con q a cada actuacion o situacion le viene mejor un color q otro, pero bueno...

----------


## yiye_05

A mi me gustan las ROJAS 
la verdad es que son bastante más llamativas y con las azules pensareis k esto loco pero con las rojas me salen las faro y con las azules no! no se si será algo de los cortes de los lados pero kon las azules que solo tengo una no me sale nada.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Le doy la razon a a los que les gusten las cartas con dorso rojo. Porque para mi gusto son mas elegantes . Pero hoy en dia ay de todos los colores HASTA ROSAS!! 
Pero las que mas dse usan son las rojar y azules. Yo creo que a yque adaptarse con esas dos porque hay unos efectos que solo se hacen con cartas de dorso azul y otros efectos con las de color rojo.

----------


## Pantokrator

> Le doy la razon a a los que les gusten las cartas con dorso rojo. Porque para mi gusto son mas elegantes . Pero hoy en dia ay de todos los colores HASTA ROSAS!! 
> Pero las que mas dse usan son las rojar y azules. Yo creo que a yque adaptarse con esas dos porque hay unos efectos que solo se hacen con cartas de dorso azul y otros efectos con las de color rojo.


   ¿Hay efectos especificos para esoso dorsos? ¿No valen las negras y verdes por ejemplo?

   Ya que estamos dando colores yo me quedo con las rojas (las azules son muy formales pa mi) y si ponemos las que preferimos me quedo con las Tally Fan Back con dorso Rojo.

   Salu2
   Pantokrator

----------


## dante

Yo uso  arajas d dorso rojo,  pero creo k cada baraja acentua el efecto de algunos juegos. Por ejemplo, creo k las de dorso azul como han dicho antes, el visionado del dorso noe s tan chillon y no llama tanto la atencion, cosa que nos puede ir bien para contajes y juegos lentos. En cambio las rojas  para juego srapidos tipo la carta ambiciosa peguen mejor. Las barajas ghost y tiguer invitar a efectar jegos de indole mentalista o espiritista, en algunas ocasiones nos va ir de perlas k no haya color rojo, unque las hay tmb. Y bueno las demas ya me parecen un poco para coleccionistas, k si dorso azul, rosa, o azul cielo...

----------


## zentor

yo tengo la roja jejje

----------


## moskiyu

yo tengo rojas y azules y las voy alternando.
aunque no llevo mucho en esto pero creo que las que mas me gustan son las rojas.  aunque solo he visto las rojas , azules y verdes .
un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Yo utilizo rombos y corazones en rojo y tréboles y picas en negro pero estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia.

----------


## BusyMan

Yo soy tan pirata que hasta fotocopio las barajas y las encuaderno en canutillo... así que mis barajas son en blanco y negro.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo utilizo rombos y corazones en rojo y tréboles y picas en negro pero estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia.


Vale, pues toma esta: Hay unas barajas marca Grimaud (Las encuentas en el 'chasco británico') con rombos naranjas, tréboles verdes y corazones y picas en sus colores habituales. Incluso en algunos modelos en lugar de una A el as trae un 1.

----------


## BITTOR

Venden una baraja Bycicle en una tienda de Bilbao que trae los colores invertidos. Las picas y treboles en rojo y los corazones y diamantes en negro. Por si a alguno le interesa.

Busyman no seas tan cutre hombre, yo las escaneo a color y las grapo que el canutillo es muy caro.  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Venden una baraja Bycicle en una tienda de Bilbao que trae los colores invertidos. Las picas y treboles en rojo y los corazones y diamantes en negro.


Leñe!!!!!!!! eso puede dar un juego infinito!!!!!!!!!

MARIANO?!?!!??!! NO TIENES?!?!?!?!

Bittor, mándame un mp con las señas de la tienda, que mi madre va dentro de poquito y le pienso encargar algunas!!!!

----------


## Echarro

Hace un tiempo que me decanté por las rojas, por nada en especial...

----------


## borja_suaza

Yo voto por las rojas, como me comento un mago  cuando empezaba, son mucho mas visuales, el rojo destaca mas que el azul, por lo que en magia de cerca o escena las preferia.

Sera una mania o no, pero me quedo las rojas.

Digo si, a bycicle, por su amplitud de mercado, y la amplia gama de cartas trucadas, sin olvidar su calidad.

Tengo la tiger, la gosht... pero las rojas son las rojas. Los profanos ven estas mas normales por lo que son menos propensos a pensar en trucos, o cartas trucadas, vamos, que se fian mas.

----------


## ivanoriola

No se muy bien porque, pero desde el principio siempre he usado dorsos ROJOS. 

Aunque tengo un par de barajas de dorso azul para algun juego.

----------


## Patito

A mí me gustan más las rojas, porque sí. (no tengo una razón coherente, por lo que doy la razón universal que tiene mi hijo).

Aunque ayer cayeron en mis manos las Bicycle Black... No son las de los dorsos negros, que conste! son unas nuevas totalmente negras con las figuras a todo color, y encimas viene con 4 cartas "gimmick". (Leer en plan Homer Simpson) Aaaah, biiiiicyycleeee blaaaaack, boniiiitaaaas.......

Como Mariano aún no las tiene, dejo el enlace al vídeo de presentación. Por descontado que cuando Mariano las tenga, si se me olvida, agradezco a quien sea que me cambie el enlace.

http://www.dirac.es/civac/THEBLACKDECK.wmv

Me voy a practicar...

----------


## sam'o'gut

Al principio pensaba que no tenía importancia pero leyendo el Canuto caí en la cuenta que quizás lo mejor es que el dorso de la baraja sea negro o rojo. Por ejemplo, en el juego del doble cero puede haber más de una carta candidata. Si una es roja y la otra es negra siempre puedes preguntar ¿es roja?. Si te dicen que sí, pues vale; si te dicen que no, puedes añadir "Todas las cartas son rojas", aludiendo a sus dorsos. Lo mismo es aplicable al negro. En fin, que le encuentro juego a que el color del dorso coincida con el de alguno de los palos.

----------


## jordijudith

A mi sin duda me gusta mas el rojo, por que el azul es bastante clasico, pero hay tantas barajas de diferentes tipos no es muy bueno tener simempre el mismo color, es mejor ir variando.

----------


## BusyMan

¿Por qué es mejor ir variando?
¿Por qué no es bueno usar siempre el mismo color?
Gracias

----------


## ignoto

Eres un malvado.   :Lol:

----------


## juantxo

suelo usar rojas pero para cartas "menos comunes"  las bycicle dorso verde, un color muy vistoso.. 8-) 

saludos..

----------


## mago lope

a mi me encantan las rojas porque es el color de la suerte mio
Pero las negras tambien me encantan me parecen preciosas

----------


## Patito

> Eres un malvado.


Eso va por mí? Si la respuesta es afirmativa, a ver si me lo dices a la cara :twisted:  (y de paso nos vemos, que hace tiempo que no te pasas por el Civac!).

Un saludo

----------


## Nether

Rojo rojo rojo!!  Solo hago una excepcion usando una azul ahora xo la uso xq me la regalo una persona especial y no se, como q resulta especial hacer los trucos con esta baraja aunke sea azul!!
Cuando me sobre la pasta me gustaria pillarme la verde esa fea hortera q tienen en tiendamagia aunke fuera solo x tenerla jajaja xo es q x el precio de una de colores raros te pillas 2 normales.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Yo por el momento no he tenido el gusto de probar ninguna variedad, desde siempre compro rojas y no me ha dado por cambiarlas, quiza sea hora de pillar unas verdes o negras, el azul no me agrada demasiado, pero alomejor tambien merecen la pena.

Tengo en camino unas ``Black tiger´´, a ver que sorpresa me dan al abrirlas, el tacto, los tonos, la dureza, resistencia, espero no quedar demasiado arrastrado al verlas xD.

Un saludo para todos.

----------

